# reciprocal billing



## cheermom68 (Oct 30, 2009)

In an OB global situation,  Dr. A and B are in the same group.  Dr. A performs all antepartum care but Dr. B is on call for the delivery.  Normally would bill under Dr. A for the global  59514 etc.  According to reciprocal rules for Medicare ( we do have Medicare OB's)  we should bill under Dr. A use Q5 modifier and put substitute physician in box 24.  To me this makes it look like Dr. B performed all of the services not just the delivery.  Should we break out the delivery and antepartum visits in this situation, or what is the appropriate way to bill this?


----------



## rnadasi (Nov 3, 2009)

As far I know medicare doesnot have any guidelines relating for the pregnancy billing but in our office we billed for each ob visit & @tod we used procd 59409 regardless which doctor perform the delivery (including any subsequential visits done in the hosp). Hope this help


----------

